# [KDE] ENFIN !

## Dais

Vous avez peut-être remarqué, mais dans portage, il y a maintenant les ebuilds de kde-3.4-beta1 .. et ils ont ENFIN séparé les applications ! Histoire qu'on puisse choisir exactement ce qu'on veut installer sans utiliser de solution barbare ! w00t !

----------

## Pachacamac

Comment ça ?

Faudra que je regarde ce qu'ils ont séparé. Avant il y avait aussi quelques possibilités.

----------

## NiLuJe

La c'est gravement séparé, j'me suis mangé 3 pages de new package avec mon esync ce matin ^^

----------

## Darkael

Yep, ça c'est une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui veulent une app KDE sans avoir à tout installer ... Même si je ne fais plus partie de ceux là, j'apprécie l'initiative quand même  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

Ouai j'ai vu ça se matin, merveilleux !!! fini les compilations éternelles de kdelibs+kdebase   :Cool:  Maintenant (a partir de kde-3.4) il y a un paquet par programme kde (konqueror, konsole, etc...) cad si on a pas envie de kde, mais uniquement k3b qu'on utilise sous gnome, fini la grosse compile de kdelibs+kdebase qui fourni obligatoirement 99.48% du kde complet, mtn je supposes qu'il suffira d'un qt et 2/3 autres paquets et c'est tout  :Very Happy: 

En tout cas je sens que les developpeurs vont (et ont déjà) du suer à grosses goutes pour construire les dépendances qui deviennent du coup bien plus difficile à maintenir et à tester.

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah oui effectivement j'ai vu passer tout ça ce matin. Mais je venais de me lever et je me suis simplement dit "Ah tiens ils ont mis pas mal de paquets pour la dernière version de kde !"

C'est bien plus pratique pour ceux qui utilisent des logiciels de la suite sans utiliser kde.

EDIT : certains ont déjà fini la compill où c'est prévu demain ?   :Twisted Evil:  Meuh je plaisante je sais que vous avez des 3ghz !

----------

## Darkael

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fini la grosse compile de kdelibs+kdebase qui fourni obligatoirement 99.48% du kde complet, mtn je supposes qu'il suffira d'un qt et 2/3 autres paquets et c'est tout 
> 
> 

 

En fait il faut quand même se taper kdelibs ...

----------

## zdra

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> En fait il faut quand même se taper kdelibs ...

 

Il y a encore le packet "kdelibs" mais c'est pas un alégé ??

----------

## Darkael

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   En fait il faut quand même se taper kdelibs ... 
> 
> Il y a encore le packet "kdelibs" mais c'est pas un alégé ??

 

Apparement oui c'est le même kdelibs, mais bon je suis pas un expert en kde ...

----------

## bosozoku

L'installation de kde par les sources était connue justement par sa simplicité : kdelibs + kdebase + arts et kde était installé et fonctionnel.

Gnome à tout séparé et c'est bien le bordel pour l'installer via les sources. (je sais je sais ya garnome mais bon). 

Enfin tout ça pour dire que c'est une bonne initiative mais ça serait parfait si ils laissaient le choix (pas pour portage mais pour les autres, ex : LFS) entre les quelques gros paquets qui regroupent plusieurs logiciels et les programmes individuels.

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'installation de kde par les sources était connue justement par sa simplicité : kdelibs + kdebase + arts et kde était installé et fonctionnel.
> 
> Gnome à tout séparé et c'est bien le bordel pour l'installer via les sources. (je sais je sais ya garnome mais bon). 
> ...

 

Le fait de séparer de diviser les packages est à ma connaissance un projet spécifique à portage (même si d'autres distros le font), ce n'est pas l'équipe de KDE qui a fait ça. Et on a toujours dans portage le choix d'installer par gros paquets, donc tout va bien.

----------

## Panuru

Ben c'est toujours le cas   :Rolling Eyes: 

La façon dont sont distribués les sources n'a pas changé, ce sont les ebuilds qui ont changé. La Future Zone de la GWN du 15 novembre 2004 l'explique bien.

=> http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20041115-newsletter.xml

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

haaa   :Very Happy:   bonne nouvelle pour se qui sont sous Kde (pas moi ) , mais esperons que celui là soit plus rapide que la 3.3   :Razz:  (je rigole) mais bonne chance pour la compile on en reparle pour paque !  :Cool: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Karnevil wrote:*   

> Le fait de séparer de diviser les packages est à ma connaissance un projet spécifique à portage (même si d'autres distros le font), ce n'est pas l'équipe de KDE qui a fait ça. Et on a toujours dans portage le choix d'installer par gros paquets, donc tout va bien.

 

Ok donc tout va pour le mieux et c'est super !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

cool ca me permttra de ne plus compiller ce dont je ne me sers pas

----------

## lmarcini

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> haaa    bonne nouvelle pour se qui sont sous Kde (pas moi ) , mais esperons que celui là soit plus rapide que la 3.3   (je rigole) mais bonne chance pour la compile on en reparle pour paque ! 

 

Ben quoi  ? Elle marche bien la 3.3 ! Pas moins vite que Gn**e et bien plus qu'un W*****s XP... Personnellement, moi qui était plus Gnomien que KDEiste au départ, j'ai été très agréablement surpris par les  progrès de KDE depuis quelques temps (à l'arrivée, je suis devenu KDEiste à part entière, il n'ya que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis)... Je suis d'ailleurs assez surpris que ce DM soit aussi décrié car il est stable, plutôt rapide par rapport à toutes les fonctionnalités installées et très astucieux quant à son utlisation, sans oublier la très bonne intégration des différentes applications...

Sinon, pour revenir dans le topic, il me semble que c'était quelque chose qui avait été annoncé sur notre forum préféré il y a quelques temps... Donc, c'est cool, on va pouvoir enfin s'installer un KDE sur mesure.

Enfin, parmi les téméraires qui l'auraient installé (pas moi  :Wink: ), que donne la version 3.4 en matière de vitesse, de look et d'ergonomie ? Alors... Vos impressions  ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

oui d'accord je ne dis pas le contraire mais on va dire que si un jour tu veux mettre kde sous un P3 800 (la 3.3 chez un pot) bin c legerement lent même beaucoup sur des machines a config quand même resonnable (P3 800 ya pire) donc graphiquement je dis pas c'est super beau , mais pour moi ca tourne bien avec des assez grosses config se que tout le monde n'a pas, alors que par exemple fluxbox ou e17 une fois config sont super  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

je pense qu il ne faut pas comparer desktop et window manger.

e17 ou flux ca se contente uniquement de decorer les fenetre et de les gerer. un desktop manager, ca va plus loin quand meme, rien a voir

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

mais je sais bien je ne compare pas , mais je veux dire avec un wm tu peux avoir un desktop aussi beau même mieu une fois que tout est bien param ...aprés chacun ses gout je ne suis pas le seul à pencer çà de kde par exemple (que le Qt c'est lourd quand même faut le dire) aprés çà ne regarde que moi   :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

j utilise kde depuis les version 1.x et sur les machines d epoque pas de soucis. je dirai que ca evolue en fonction de la montee en puissance des machines. si les nouvelles choses sont trop lourde pour du materiel "obsolete". c est sur que faut se tourner vers autre chose. mais bon pour beaucoup on a la puissance necessaire et passer a un wm ne fait rien gagner

----------

## blasserre

 *nuts wrote:*   

> je dirai que ca evolue en fonction de la montee en puissance des machines.

 

[troll] 

puissance des machines qui évolue en fonction de la lourdeur des logiciels microsoft... jai bon ?

       [edit] on pourrait même conclure que KDE a toujours une certaine lourdeur de retard face a Windows [/edit]

[/troll]

----------

## Dais

t'aurais pu inclure ton edit à l'intérieur de ton [troll][/troll]  :Razz: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Dais wrote:*   

> t'aurais pu inclure ton edit à l'intérieur de ton [troll][/troll] 

 

c'est fait mai j'ai foiré l'indentation

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *nuts wrote:*   

> cool ca me permttra de ne plus compiller ce dont je ne me sers pas

 C'était déjà possible avec les "DO_NOT_COMPILE"

Avant de découvrir les DO_NOT_COMPILE j'étais le premier a vouloir cette organisation des paquets mais maintenant je trouve ça plutôt lourd, ce serai mieux si ils était passé par des USE options.

Genre USE="-kuickshow" emerge kdegraphic

----------

## cylgalad

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   je dirai que ca evolue en fonction de la montee en puissance des machines. 
> 
> [troll] 
> 
> puissance des machines qui évolue en fonction de la lourdeur des logiciels microsoft... jai bon ?
> ...

 

Il faut arrêter avec le "kde c'est windows" si windows était 50% aussi bien/rapide/pratique que kde, personne n'utiliserait plus linux  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bosozoku

Cela fait plusieurs mois que je n'ai pas touché à un kde (à part pour lfs parce qu'il est facile à installer via les sources) mais il est moche ^^

Je suis un adepte du gtk (gnome), fluxbox et surtout fvwm.

Votre discussion m'a bien donné envie de retester ce petit kde.

Je l'emerge dans sa version 3.3.2, on verra bien ce que ça va donner ; je vous redirais ça  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

je viens d avoir un truc de bizare, apres un reboot anodin comme d habitude, toutes mes polices de kde, gtk (gaim par exemple) ont toute retrecient. bizare

----------

## zdra

changé de résolution graphique ?

 :p

----------

## nuts

j ai cree un topic, y a des screenshot, tu comprendras

----------

## CryoGen

moi qui adore konqueror et k3b je suis content là ^^

----------

